# Rammstein



## Seratuhl (May 16, 2007)

( Sings first part of they favourite song " Feuer Frei ")

Getadelt wird wer Schmerzen kennt
vom Feuer das die Haut verbrennt
Ich werf ein Licht 
in mein Gesicht
Ein heisser Schrei
Feuer frei!

Bang bang!!
Bang bang!!

Geadelt ist wer Schmerzen kennt
vom Feuer das in Lust verbrennt
ein Funkenstoss
in ihren Schoss
ein heisser Schrei
Feuer frei!

Bang bang!!
Bang bang!!
Feuer frei!!!


( Shoots all who oppose him, leaving about piles of enemy corpses beaing expressions of hatred and sadness... )

NOTE:
Does anyone else adore Rammstein?


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 16, 2007)

Only the songs "Du Hast" and "Sonne".

Also, if, as rumors would have me believe, Rammstein did the song "Blitz Off" for the opening movie sequence of Final Fantasy X, that is also very boss.


----------



## Rilvor (May 16, 2007)

Rammstein is awesome with me  their best album is Mutter imo.

my favorites are Sonne and Links 2,3,4


----------



## Option7 (May 16, 2007)

didn't we have this one already?

for the record, yes I love rammstein. Sonne and Mein Herz Brennt are my favourites.


----------



## DavidN (May 16, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Also, if, as rumors would have me believe, Rammstein did the song "Blitz Off" for the opening movie sequence of Final Fantasy X, that is also very boss.



That wasn't one of Rammstein's, but I've found it mislabelled like that online too. Nobuo does seem to have taken a bit of inspiration from their style for it, though.

I don't actually like much of Rammstein as they can be a bit... weird, but I appreciate that Till has an incredible bass voice.


----------



## umdie80weiss (May 21, 2007)

Yeah ,  I like Rammstein very much so ..... I wanted to go on one of their concert but i missed it...(illness):cry::cry: . My favorite songs are Du riechst so gut or Sonne or Ich will.


----------



## Darksilver (May 21, 2007)

I also heard that some of the musics from Devil May Cry 3 are theirs (or at least very close) >_>


----------



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 24, 2007)

Translate some of their songs and still tell me you like it, I like their sound though...


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jun 24, 2007)

Mien Teil is one of my favorite music videos EVER!


----------



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 24, 2007)

I still find myself listening to Feuer Frei! It sounds so awesome.


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 24, 2007)

Rammstein are my heros ^^

i went to see them live and they rocked the place!!!

they are very much a live band show, with plenty of flames and near pantomine humour, they did appear in xXx which was a fantastic suprise.

they even surfed the crowd in a inflaterble boat.

heartache.com is a good site for translations well its heartache in german but i cant spell


----------



## ulbandi (Jun 24, 2007)

I loves me some Rammstein, and no armchair music criticism in the world can stop me.



			
				The Ventriloquist said:
			
		

> Translate some of their songs and still tell me you like it, I like their sound though...



The "icky" lyrics are actually a big draw for me.Â Â 



			
				Hisstor said:
			
		

> heartache.com is a good site for translations well its heartache in german but i cant spel



http://herzeleid.com


----------



## Shapeshifter (Jul 13, 2007)

The Ventriloquist said:
			
		

> Translate some of their songs and still tell me you like it, I like their sound though...


XD

Wie viel verstehen Sie?

And I must admit that Rammstein is a guilty pleasure, though they are certainly not my favorite German-speaking band. E Nomine, Das Ich, Wumpscut, Die Prinzen, and some others all vie for that title.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 14, 2007)

Rammstein are one of the few bits of rock music I can stand. so far my fav album has to be mutter as well. 

Fav songs are sonne and Engal


----------



## AbyssalScizzors (Jul 14, 2007)

Rammstein is awesome.
I've listened to pretty many of the songs on youtube.

Mostly my Favorites are Du haste, We're all living in america (cause its funny) and gasoline(or what was it again? something like that anyway)

Yup... I dont realy care what they sing about that much though.


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jul 15, 2007)

My friend Chris (who Ratchet and Ras will know as Damage) LOVES Rammstein.
I like most of their songs. However, Leichzeit is a little too weird and disturbing for me. The whole song's like something 
out of a comic by Cybersp0nge.


----------



## Esplender (Jul 15, 2007)

I guess I'll go out on a limb and admit that I don't really like Rammstein.


----------



## BigRed (Jul 16, 2007)

I had my phase of craze for them, but now I simply respect them (even though I tell myself the genre is right up my alley). 

 I know the Opening song for Devil May Cry 3 wasnt by Rammstein, being that it is english and not quite what they would do (although close). 

 As for the Final Fantasy X Jecht (spelling?) boss: Same reasons applied for Devil May Cry 3.

 Although this is a cruddy reason, Mein Teil was what turned me away from the band. If you think about it, it's kinda creepy. But then again, Marilyn Manson goes for a similar appeal. :roll:


----------



## DavidN (Jul 16, 2007)

Personally, I think "Stein Um Stein" is the most disturbing song that I've ever heard.


----------



## adambomb (Jul 16, 2007)

they have some cool songs, "du hast", "sonne", "amerika" is ok, and ive been known to sing out loud "reise reise" on xbox live =p


----------



## Icen (Jul 26, 2007)

Rammstein is THE SEX.

I LOVE that band. One of my top five favorites. My favorite song of theirs is Sonne.

Letsee...I have the albums: Herzeleid, Sehnsucht, Mutter, Reise Reise, Rosenrot and Live Aus Berlin.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 26, 2007)

They're pretty entertaining.  I used to listen to them.

I can't stand it when people tout "Amerika" as a political anthem without seeing the inherent hypocrisy in it.  Yay shallow teenage rebellion!


----------



## garra (Jul 26, 2007)

Ramms+ein's pretty much of a gateway drug, it got me into industrial in the first place, thus I'm sticking to it :q

Some of their lyrics are actually kinda impressive, though most of them are dull. Lovely German accent


----------



## Faradin (Aug 11, 2007)

Some of the best songs ever:
Tier (always makes me think of werewolves)
Mein Herz Brennt (gives me goosebumps because of its awesomeness)
Sonne
Mutter
Du Hast (Techno and Original)

P.S. Another good German band often confused with Rammstein is E Nomine--they mix techno, rock and orchestra, and have very werewolf/vampire themed songs. Very awesome.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, yes, I forgot about the self-titled 'Rammstein' and 'Feuer Frei!' Also really cool. Especially when listening to.


----------



## Kaku (Aug 12, 2007)

Two of my real-life friends absolutely LOVE Rammstein--and both of them are on FA.net!
I think they're good, but don't 'adore' them like you and my other two friends.


----------



## coffinberry (Aug 12, 2007)

they are okay
i tend to listen to more feindflug and such though
i do admit rammstein put on good shows


----------



## Poink (Aug 13, 2007)

I love Rammstein
but i'm more into Oomph! recently.

My top three favorites:
Mein Teil (( Probably because it's talking about a cannibal who ate a penis LOL )
Sonne. (( Hier kommt die sonne. OH YES <3 )
Engel (( THIS ONE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL )


----------



## coffinberry (Aug 13, 2007)

^^^^ you like eisbrecher? i think people who like oomph! and rammstein would like eisbrecher


----------



## garra (Aug 13, 2007)

coffinberry said:
			
		

> ^^^^ you like eisbrecher? i think people who like oomph! and rammstein would like eisbrecher


You should mention that Eisbrecher originally was a side-project of a band called Megaherz, which has gone into its final hiatus afaik. So you might want to listen to Megaherz aswell, especially "Showdown" is a very Rammstein-like song.


----------



## coffinberry (Aug 13, 2007)

garra said:
			
		

> coffinberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why should i mention if you already did for me ;P

im not so much into rock, so i dont pay attention to those type of bands. :Shrug: eisbrecher was recommend to me by a friend but it not my thing


----------



## Poink (Aug 13, 2007)

coffinberry said:
			
		

> ^^^^ you like eisbrecher? i think people who like oomph! and rammstein would like eisbrecher



Never heard of it :C
Uups pardon my fail !


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm quite the fan of Oomph and Rammstien myself :V German dance metal is love.


----------



## Wolf_Shard (Aug 26, 2007)

I love Rammstein. <3
I like the song; Rosenrot. Though I have phases where I like one song for some time then a different song the next. XDD


----------

